# Dusty is a HAPPY 2 years old!!



## daisyg (Jun 21, 2007)

I was reading several topics on here in the recue forum that brought me to tears of how people allow things like that happen to dogs. :bysmilie: I started to remember the day Dusty found me. The reason I say that he found me is because I feel that he rescued me and not the other way around.

Say I type he is here is my lap sleeping like a baby and I appreciate every single moment that I have with him.

The day that Dusty found me I was on my way home when the dirtiest and matted pup.....passed us by on a busy street.....obviuosly I always scream STOP look at the DOG and my BF just ignores me because he say's I wasn't our house to be a zoo and so WHAT!  
But this day was different and he STOPPED....I called a dirty puppy over and he came running and then he stopped....I was like don't be afraid and I picked him up he screamed (he was scared) and he peed on me. We went home I gave him a bath and the talked to my BF and he said call the anial shelter to see what you should do. They told me you can bring him here or keep him and if we hear anything we'll call. I decided he's be better off with me then in that filty place.....no one called ever again! 

Dusty is my DREAM come true and I love him with all my heart! He taught me how to be a good dog owner and what is true unconditional love. This month of November was DUSTY Birthday, because since we do not know the exact date he was born we celebrate it all month long.

I am so lucky that a pup like Dusty found ME and here we are 2 years later happier then ever! I can not imagine my life without this Baby Boy!
Dusty is going with me to Puerto Rico soon and we will start our family life together there! 
I am also getting married next weekend so we are in cloud nine a bit and we are very thankful for everyone here! 

:bysmilie: Thank you for opening your hearts to us and not judging my BABy even though he is a mutt(half maltese) it really means alot to us that we have met incredible people here and that I have met one of my bestest friends ever because of Dusty.

Thank you for caring so much about us as we do about you and supporting us in all we do.

Okay I'm done crying and telling you guys how I feel! I feel like a DOrko now! hehe! 

Thanks for reading, 
~Daisy

This is my baby's first picture ever after his first hair cut:


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Dusty is a real cutie pie....will he bein your wedding?

Congrats on your happy time. Best wishes for a long happy marriage.


----------



## daisyg (Jun 21, 2007)

> Dusty is a real cutie pie....will he bein your wedding?
> 
> Congrats on your happy time. Best wishes for a long happy marriage.[/B]


Thank you! Actually....no he won't....we are getting married at the courthouse and then we are planning a wedding fro JULY. But since we are leaving to Puerto Rico and have already been together for 5 years we felt it we should get married in my home town and plan a wedding in Puerto Rico.


----------



## MySugarBaby (Jun 28, 2006)

What a sweet story, I had no idea how you ended up with Dusty. He has to be one of the luckiest pups out there.

He is just adorable!! :wub: 


Happy Birthday Dusty!!

May you have many many more happy birthdays!!


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Ahhh what a lovely story and he is such an adorable little baby!!! It is obvious he was MEANT TO BE YOURS!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Congrats on your upcoming marriage. I'm really happy for you. I believe you and Dusty were meant to be together, He has brought you great joy, and you have given him a wonderful home with lots of love. :wub: What more could a fluff want. I had know idea you were moving to Puerto Rico, I hope you will still be on sm. I have really enjoyed you and Dusty and all your posts. Gosh you have some busy days ahead.


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

Awwwwwwww your'e gonna get us all teary eyed ...
Daisy n Dusty - meant to be ...

Ok, I am so glad you told everyone about the wedding .. I can't hold things in for a long period of time you know ..

Yeyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy :chili: :chili: Daisy's gonna be a Mrs ... lol


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

What a heartwarming story. Dusty has given you so much, but you have also given him the greatest gift.


----------



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

OMG , you made me choke on my toast MARRIED ( where is my invitation ??? ) . CONGRATULATIONS on both Dusty and your impending nuptials . I will toast you with some Champagne , oh wait the bottle is always open . Sarah P.S WHAT ARE YOU WEARING ???


----------



## daisyg (Jun 21, 2007)

I know I have no idea what to wear to a court wedding????

I don't wait to go super dressy.....any suggestions?


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

OMG-I have tears in my eyes. What a heartfelt story and thanks for sharing it with us. Happy B-Day Dusty :smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

> I know I have no idea what to wear to a court wedding????
> 
> I don't wait to go super dressy.....any suggestions?[/B]


 Well , CLOTHES ARE MY LIFE - so here goes 1. super sexy suit or a nice elegant slip dress  Sarah


----------



## Missy&Maggie (Jun 17, 2007)

What a sweet story about how Dusty became apart of your family!!! :wub: Dusty is one lucky pup! Congrats on the wedding!!! :chili:


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Congradulations and best wishes on your upcoming marriage. What a great love story-you and Dusty. I'm sure the love story between you and your boyfriend is equally endearing. Happy Wedding and 
Happy Birthmonth, Dusty :aktion033:


----------



## wooflife (Aug 8, 2007)

:smcry: Ok you got me....I'm sniffling. You have no how idea how much you Dusty mean to me. Are you sure JC can't come here? Does it really have to be a whole other body of land???? 

I know I know I'm not supposed to take your mothers side. Just go and live happily ever after dammit - I'll except nothing less.  Oh yeah and make sure Dusty doesn't get kicked out of the bed. 

I love ya Daisy!

Leslie


----------

